

Now that News.Yc has grown: Hackers in SoCal? - kyro

Hey all,<p>This community has definitely expanded greatly, comprised now of users from all over the globe. I was wondering if now there are any who are hackers that reside in SoCal. That's LA/OC/SD area. If so, drop me an email kbeshay@gmail.com.<p>Take care.
======
ubudesign
I've emailed you.

